# New Timeless Tales Anthology



## reiver33 (Jun 15, 2014)

The non 'gangsta' version of my short story Dealer's Choice has been included in the latest anthology from Timeless Tales Magazine, the theme being Pandora's Box. I find their website slightly cumbersome, but I suspect that's down to my vintage PC...  Timeless Tales Magazine: Mythology and Fairy Tale Retellings


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 15, 2014)

Look at you go! Congratulations again!


----------



## ratsy (Jun 16, 2014)

Congrats on all the success!


----------

